# Wow Performance verbessern ?



## illu86 (23. Mai 2009)

Joa threadtitel sagt alles ! Hab ingame bereits alles auf low mit 800x600! wo könnt ich eventuell noch was rausholen ? spiel am WE immer am Netbook und manschmal laggts schon derbe! für tipps bin ich dankbar


----------



## Kuhmuh (23. Mai 2009)

Hast du viele Addons drauf?


----------



## Darkdamien (23. Mai 2009)

am netbook? wasn da für ne graka drin? die netbooks die ich bis jetz in den fingern hatte hatten alle keine fürs spielen ausgelegte hardware


----------



## Black Cat (23. Mai 2009)

wenns lagt hats aber rein garnix mit der grafikeinheit oder cpu zutun ne?
für lags ist allein der verwendete inernet zugang verantwortlich _(wenn die bandbreite fehlt)_


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2009)

_Du könntest zB. 2GB verbauen , standard bei *Net*books sind ja 1GB..

Dazu könntest du , je nachdem welches Netbook du hast (würde gerne wissen welches , damit man dir helfen kann.. ) auch die Graka ein wenig "übertakten" 

Hier zB. siehst du das es recht ordentlich laufen kann  : 

 Klick mich! 

 Klick mich! 

 Klick mich! 

Und nächtes mal machst du den Thread bitte im Technik-Unterforum und nicht im Spam..ähh..WoW-Forum auf.. :]_


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. Mai 2009)

Wir haben hier vor kurzem auch was sehr interessantes zu deinem Thema erörtert:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1745981


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2009)

_Nicht ganz , er hat ein Net und kein Notebook _


----------



## nn_m0f (23. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch nen netbook asus 1000h mit 1gb und xp
hab 1024x600 alles auf low und so im durchschnitt 20fps ohne addons


----------



## illu86 (24. Mai 2009)

jo also hab ein Lenovo s10e was im endeffekt das selbe wie ein eee1000h is ! hab 2gb ram drin keine addons usw! im classic hab ich auch so 20 fps das is alles ok ! bc wird schon bissle laggy an manschen stellen so 10-15fps aber nordend is stellenweise unspielbar!

kenns halt von anderen games das man da z.b. viel noch per ini, config oder irgendwas file einstellen kann! 

hab am netbook auch schon alles möglich optimiert was geht ^^ 

den grafikchip hatte ich auch schon oc aber bringt gefühlt rein garnix! cpu wollt ich ned unbedingt rumfummeln weil der sowieso schon bei 70-80°C läuft



> Wir haben hier vor kurzem auch was sehr interessantes zu deinem Thema erörtert:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1745981


 werd ich mir nochma durchlesen =)

danke schonma für eure hilfe wem nochwas einfällt =)


----------



## EspCap (24. Mai 2009)

Wo wir gerade schon dabei sind, gibts eigentlich auch Netbooks in die man 3 oder mehr GB RAM einbauen kann? Oder ist das allgemein durch den Chipset begrenzt?


----------



## illu86 (24. Mai 2009)

also beim lenovo isses chipset begrenzt --demzufolge bei allen anderen mit dem 945er auch! weil das lenovo schon 512 intern hat +2gb riegel! erkennt trotzdem nur 2gb =)


----------

